# Whistling Wings Sees Significant R5 IBIS Improvement, FW Update 1.4.0



## YuengLinger (Aug 24, 2021)

WW only spends two days testing, but comes away impressed. Apparently the improvements go beyond what CR member juanmaasecas asked for! (High five, Juan!)

I'm getting ready to install it tonight.

If WW is right, I think stills-centric R5 owners have a very nice update in 1.4.0.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

I really like Ron and his Videos


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 24, 2021)

I have the same impression as mentioned in the video. Now mode-2 of the long lenses produces more usable pictures for BIF, etc.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 24, 2021)

always reluctant to jump on a firmware update unless I am having issues (like when I was shooting the first M) but I think I'll update this one tonight.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 25, 2021)

So far I haven't been that impressed by the ibis in my R5.
It is a bit erratic. Often the first one or 2 shots in a burst are OOF so I hope this update will fix it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 25, 2021)

Makes me wonder if more has gone into the IBIS part of the FW for the R5 than for the R6. In other words, was more IBIS enhancement achieved in this FW update than when the R6 was last updated?


----------

